# Horn calling.



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I have a question. Here a while back I had a wreck in my truck and the air bag deployed and now my horn doesn't work. Don't plan on getting it fixed BUT, I had the idea of running some speaker wire from my horn to my cd player so I could have an external speaker. put a switch on it so I can turn it on and off, and eventually just get some predator calling cd's. Any idea of it would work, or woul the horn just make a whining sound or make my calls sound like they are coming from a barrel? Would be nice to have so I could sit inside with the heater until I saw a k9 out a good ways. Just open the door, prop up, and shoot.lol :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Shooting predators from a vehicle is legal in some states. As I get older it doesn't sound that bad. I would have to buy a white vehicle.

Just for fun I bought a horn for my Polaris Ranger. It's the type where you can record any sound you want. I had an elk bugle on it for a while, but now it's coyote serenade. A couple of times I have hit it out in the country to show someone and have gotten a response. One time I seen the coyote coming in. He was so sure there had to be a buddies around there somewhere that he came to about 200 yards before barking at us and backing off to about 300 yards. I was bow hunting so all I had was my bow and a four inch 45ACP. 
I purchased that from the web, from a company called RealTruck. It was $40. For $60 you can get one that will hold 50 sounds. I have mine hooked up to a cheap Radio Shack speaker.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

One of the calls I have on my FX3 Foxpro is a siren with which I've had responses although I don't use it -- locators and interrogation work better.

If there's a sound that really gets 'em going it's the screech of train air brakes. I live about 3/4 of a mile from train tracks and as the trains are slowing down to get into town, the brakes and wheels-on-steel-rail squeals drive the coyotes absolutely crazy.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Eventually I want to get a siren mounted in my grill of my pickup and have a switch on my dash. Use it for locating. I just need someone to help me hook it all up.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> Eventually I want to get a siren mounted in my grill of my pickup and have a switch on my dash. Use it for locating. I just need someone to help me hook it all up.


Hell i could do that for ya.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

papapete said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Eventually I want to get a siren mounted in my grill of my pickup and have a switch on my dash. Use it for locating. I just need someone to help me hook it all up.
> ...


Then do it then!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy about three years ago I got a nice chrome siren off the internet for $30 and is that sucker loud. It isn't a mini type you want to hike with although it is only 6 inches. I guess you could use it with a small rechargeable battery.
Anyway, I just put a cigarette lighter plug on one end of the wire, and cut the wire in the middle and put in a rolling switch.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

PLainsman so is this is business proposition or are you just telling me? :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess my idea was if you want a good one you will find them on the internet. Also, I would not wire it in permanently. I cig plug will let you move from one vehicle to another. I wish I had bought the one that would hold multiple sounds.

Edit: Beyond this I was giving you a bad time, but it was sort of crude so I deleted it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Edit: Beyond this I was giving you a bad time, but it was sort of crude so I deleted it.


I didn't even get to read what you wrote about me? NOT FAIR!!!! You can tell me at Bremen. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy I sent you a PM.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

Trapper99 said:


> I have a question. Here a while back I had a wreck in my truck and the air bag deployed and now my horn doesn't work. Don't plan on getting it fixed BUT, I had the idea of running some speaker wire from my horn to my cd player so I could have an external speaker. put a switch on it so I can turn it on and off, and eventually just get some predator calling cd's. Any idea of it would work, or woul the horn just make a whining sound or make my calls sound like they are coming from a barrel? Would be nice to have so I could sit inside with the heater until I saw a k9 out a good ways. Just open the door, prop up, and shoot.lol :beer:


hate to say it but no your horn wont play the sound of the radio... its set up to receive an electric current and make the horn noise... it isnt like a speaker... so all you would get is a horn out of the deal!

radio shack sells a loud speaker and amp that you could run this way, thats what i use but rather than going to the cd player i use it with my mp3 player...


----------

